
Wallaroo: High-performance stream processing - wyldfire
http://engineering.sendence.com/2017/03/hello-wallaroo/
======
brudgers
Recently,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13906454](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13906454)

